# The Ionian Islands: Zakynthos(Zante) & Kefalonia



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

The Ionian Islands are situated in West Greece. Two of them are Zakynthos and Kefalonia.










Kefalonia
Beaches









Caves




































Fiscardo

































































Zakynthos-Zante
Zakynthos city


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

Beautiful photos. I must get back to Kefallonia soon. After all, I was born there


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

My experiences in Kefalonia have been nothing but fantastic!
I especially liked Fiskardo where Prince Henrik of Denmark pulled up outside the restaurant I was eating at in his multi-million dollar yacht!

Very exclusive Island and definitely has some of the best beaches including Myrto!


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

^^ yeah..and what about Zante?one of the best beaches..the shipwreck..!


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

Have never been to Ionian islands but I can tell the nature and architecture looks exactly like one in Montenegro and Dalmatia.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

actually you're right mate..i just checked on the net pics of Dalmatia and some from Montenegro and they've got some similarities!they're all very beautiful  :0


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful pics.


But there isn’t any photo of Ithaca. 

Come on, it’s Ulysses’ land…


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Here are my friend some pictures of Ithaki:




























Ithaca,although a small island,is full of history and it's capital has one of the world's largest natural harbors


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

chicagogeorge said:


> Beautiful photos. I must get back to Kefallonia soon. After all, I was born there



I also like the Ionian people very much. The culture, music, language, food in the Ionians are clearly Venetian influenced. Nearly all the aristocracy claim Venetian descent.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

Antonio227 said:


> Beautiful pics.
> 
> 
> But there isn’t any photo of Ithaca.
> ...


Ithaca Island - The Great Moment  
Today it is a quite fishermen village, not developed for tourists.

Winsufing in the island








Bathi









Ithaca Bay


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

Shipwreck beach looks nice albeit crowded.


----------



## skyskrapas (Jun 7, 2007)

The ship was wrecked in 1983 while it was carrying smuggled cigarettes and chased by the navy, people say. :dunno: 

More shipwreck images. Some claim it is Greece's most impressive beach! :nuts:


----------



## jbkayaker12 (Nov 8, 2004)

3 Cruise ships in a kilometer long beach, that'll destroy the area in a short time. I guess some people don't mind looking at a huge ship in front of them while relaxing on the beach.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Greece is paradise!!!!!!!!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

macon4ever said:


> Greece is paradise!!!!!!!!


Indeed!
*Zakynthos:*


----------

